# shaving cream (cream soap)



## mariflo (May 1, 2011)

I though I'd share a couple of pics of my shaving cream. My bf absolutely adores it 
I used a cream soap recipe that a member of the cream soap yahoo group so kindly shared and I have to say it's absolutely divine ... After the rot (more than 6 months) I added some kaolyn clay and some lovely essential oils to it.
It's really worth trying it. Once you've made the cream soap you'll find many many ways to use it ... shaving cream, foaming scrubs, shampoo cream, ...











mari


----------



## Northland Naturals (May 1, 2011)

WOW.  looks like marshmallow cream.  i want.


----------



## Elly (May 1, 2011)

Looks almost good enough to eat


----------



## Hazel (May 1, 2011)

Wow! That looks wonderful! I recently joined the cream soap group but I haven't bought any KOH yet.


----------



## Araseth (May 1, 2011)

Yummy! Cream soap is on my to-do list


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 2, 2011)

It looks amazing ... good enough to eat ... good enough to do almost anythng with!  Outstanding!


----------



## soapbuddy (May 2, 2011)

Very nice! I love it as a shaving cream.


----------



## Fullamoon (May 2, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, but what does "rot" mean? And does it stay creamy like that or does it harden into a soap form? It looks like delicious frosting! I'd be interested in learning to make it once I master regular soap!


----------



## mariflo (May 3, 2011)

Thank you guys, cream soap is one of my favorite b&b products 

Fullamoon, the rotting period is the period you let it sit, mature, age ... It will morph with time, but not in a bad way. It will go through a number of stages and color nuances, it's very interesting to peek during the rot. You'll see it become translucent, opalescent, silky, ... It's as if it has a life of its own 
No, it doesn't harden, it stays creamy. That is the reason for using both NaOH and KOH. 
One great advantage of making cream soap is that you can make a bigger batch and then you can play with smaller quantities to make whatever products you wish by just adding goodies to the base. 
Do try it! Once you do, there is no turning back


----------



## ewenique (May 3, 2011)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Elly (May 4, 2011)

Do you have to add preservative to the soap? I was just looking at some of the recipes available in the cream soap yahoo group, some used preservative and others did not.


----------



## Bukawww (May 5, 2011)

I bought my KOH but I am still not sure of the process or utensils, etc...it took me 6 months of reading and researching before I attempted my first bar soap...its been over a year of researching the cream soap and still nothing to show for it lol.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 6, 2011)

I use a preservative. I realize that the pH of soap is fairly high, so the soap is most likely ok without it. I'd rather be safe then sorry, since water could get introduced into it.


----------



## Elly (May 6, 2011)

Soapbuddy thanks for your reply, I agree it would be best to use preservative to avoid problems with contamination


----------



## Hazel (May 6, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I use a preservative. I realize that the pH of soap is fairly high, so the soap is most likely ok without it. I'd rather be safe then sorry, since water could get introduced into it.



I'm interested in trying cream soap. What preservative do you use?

Thanks


----------



## soapbuddy (May 6, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Sodium Hydroxymethylglycinate.


----------



## Hazel (May 6, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for letting me know. I had to google this because I didn't know what it was.


----------



## kelleyaynn (May 7, 2011)

When I made my cream soap batch I used Optiphen.   A lot of people on the Yahoo Cream Soapmaking Group do.  You really need to add a preservative because of all the water in the soap.  Just because it has the basic pH of a soap doesn't make it safe - there are plenty of bugs (microbes) that can grow at that pH.


----------



## Hazel (May 7, 2011)

I have Optiphen and Germall. I wasn't sure if either would be all right for cream soap. I'm gearing up to do a batch but I want to make sure I have the correct preservative before I do it. I'd hate to make it and then find out in 6 months that it's grown nasties.


----------

